
Printf-tac-toe, and a guide to printf-oriented programming - fanf2
https://github.com/carlini/printf-tac-toe
======
ksaj
Reading through the printtt.orig.c was a wilder ride than I expected.

I taught about some of the interesting format string techniques in the shell
coding portion of a penetration testing course I used to teach at IBM, but
this went way ahead of where I had ever dared to tread.

